# [EMERGE] problema en actualizacion (cerrado para abrir otro)

## carlos plaza

Hola continuo con los problemas en la actualización, tratando de actualizar Gnome 

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libdirect-1.2.so.0, needed by /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_unlock_io'

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_lock_io'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gconf-sanity-check-2] Error 1

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/work/GConf-2.26.2/gconf'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/work/GConf-2.26.2/gconf'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/work/GConf-2.26.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2860:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2204:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/gnome-base:gconf-2.26.2-r1:20091007-154724.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/gnome-base:gconf-2.26.2-r1:20091007-154724.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2860:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2204:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

* 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/gnome-base:gconf-2.26.2-r1:20091007-154724.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/gnome-base:gconf-2.26.2-r1:20091007-154724.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2860:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2204:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/gnome-base:gconf-2.26.2-r1:20091007-154724.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

no entiendo este error, disculpen mi ignorancia.  :Embarassed: 

este también es otro  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 184) dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3

 * libdbi-drivers-0.8.3-1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   libdbi-drivers-0.8.3.ebuild, line   50:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "\$ORACLE_HOME is not set!"

 *  The die message:

 *   $ORACLE_HOME is not set!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-db:libdbi-drivers-0.8.3:20091007-161316.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3/temp/die.env'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-db:libdbi-drivers-0.8.3:20091007-161316.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   libdbi-drivers-0.8.3.ebuild, line   50:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "\$ORACLE_HOME is not set!"

 *  The die message:

 *   $ORACLE_HOME is not set!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-db:libdbi-drivers-0.8.3:20091007-161316.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola Carlos:

En cuanto al primer error que mencionas, creo recordar que a mí me paso lo mismo hace unos días. Lo solucioné siguiendo la guía de actualización a libxcb 1.4 que encontrarás aqui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml y a continuación la actualización siguió sin mayores problemas.

En cuanto al segundo problema no se ayudarte.

Ya nos contarás si la solución te funciona.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

El mensaje está muy claro:

```
 *  The die message:

 *   $ORACLE_HOME is not set! 
```

Supongo que estarás usando bases de datos, te está diciendo que apliques un valor a esa variable ($ORACLE_HOME)  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias amigos

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> Hola Carlos:
> 
> En cuanto al primer error que mencionas, creo recordar que a mí me paso lo mismo hace unos días. Lo solucioné siguiendo la guía de actualización a libxcb 1.4 que encontrarás aqui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml y a continuación la actualización siguió sin mayores problemas.
> 
> En cuanto al segundo problema no se ayudarte.
> ...

 

Ya habia hecho eso lo de la actualización libxcb, también hice lafilefixer --justfixit

 *Txema wrote:*   

> El mensaje está muy claro:
> 
> ```
>  *  The die message:
> 
> ...

 

Y sobre lo de la base de datos no no estoy usando bases de datos.

Dios sigo dándome trancazos  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Question: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Y sobre lo de la base de datos no no estoy usando bases de datos.
> 
> Dios sigo dándome trancazos    

 

Si no estás usando bases de datos:

 *eix dbi wrote:*   

> dev-db/libdbi
> 
>      Available versions:  0.8.1 0.8.3 {doc}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://libdbi.sourceforge.net/
> ...

 

Que es lo que tiene a libdbi-drivers como dependencia en tu instalación?

Salud!

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Inodoro pero apenas termine de arreglar este desastre buscare porque de esto. Debe de haber sido por alguna prueba  :Question: 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   Y sobre lo de la base de datos no no estoy usando bases de datos.
> 
> Dios sigo dándome trancazos     
> 
> Si no estás usando bases de datos:
> ...

 

----------

## carlos plaza

Por ahora los únicos problemas, es con todo lo que tiene que ver con Gnome, estoy reventándome el coco  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

----------

## Txema

Los mensajes de xcb no tienen más que una solución y es recompilar los paquetes afectados, ¿estás seguro de haber seguido al pie de la letra la guía de actualización de xcb? repitela por si se te había pasado algún paso.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

La reparación de las librería xcb no siempre es infalible, dependerá de los paquetes que tengas instalados. En un par de ocasiones he tenido errores de compilación con algunas dependencias y tuve que identificar el problema en cada caso desde el log de compilación individualmente. También tuve un caso en que no me quedó más remedio que eliminar el paquete que fallaba y localizar cual lo requería como dependencia para luego volver a instalarlos cuando estuvo corregido todo el sistema.

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno cerrare este post para abrir por casos específicos de cada error de la actualización.

----------

